# Stripe On The Nine Ball



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone got the words for Stripe On The Nine Ball. 

I think Calvin Russel recorded it but nothing comes up.

Thanks


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This is what I found:

All right stop on the nine ball
Collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly on the nine ball
Then I flow that a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it the nine ball ever stop?
I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle
Dance on the nine ball
Bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killin' your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when I play a dope melody
Anything less that the best is a felony
Love it or leave it
You better gain way
You better hit bull's eye
The kid don't play
If there was a problem
Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for looking but that's not it. 

The one I'm trying to find is kind of a country song. There was a youtube for it but it's gone and I couldn't find anything for the lyrics although the song was referenced on one site but the specific page came up empty with just the title on top.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shit, man. I was just messing with you. Now I feel bad.

I found the song, had to listen to it for a bit, and now here it is. I just couldn't figure out one part (in bold)

in was hotter than hell in the old hotel motel 
no women and no swimming pool 
I couldn’t find a honey and damned it weren’t funny
to wake up along with a fool 
*??? the shade* saw a pretty young maid she had a mop and a pail and a broom
she said you bad blue singer I‘m a bad news bringer and it’s time to untangle your room

Chorus:
yeah, her jeans were as tight as a stripe on a nine ball
lips, they were full as a big yellow moon
she makes all her bread by making her bed
while I’m busy just making a tune


hey the manager called and he says check out his living and you’re 24 hours overdue
placed a star by your name and it don’t stand for fame
it means the sheriff will come callin’ on you
heard a knock at the door and my boots hit the floor
had my guitar and my grass in my hands
heard the shotgun crescendo as I crashed through the window
man, it sounded much louder than a marching brass band

Chorus

well, sold me song to a fat cat in nashville
his agent just me today and he said it’s number one you lucky son of a gun 
and you got riches coming your way
but I’m a low life with no wife 
just a no-show hobo
ever listening to the whistling freight train
and if I find me some riches I’ll be like the other sons a bitches 
taken all the pleasure and leavin nothin but pain

Chorus


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Now I feel bad.


That's OK, I'm laughing.

Thanks for finding that. I came up with nothing after a good few searches. Where did you find it?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wardo said:


> That's OK, I'm laughing.
> 
> Thanks for finding that. I came up with nothing after a good few searches. Where did you find it?


Haha, I didn't - I had to write it out. I found the song here:

Tidido


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, thanks again. 

Lottsa stuff on the Tidido site, never knew about it before.

Never heard of this Calvin Russell dude either till yesterday. Seems he cashed in his chips awhile back.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not a problem.

After listen to the song a few times, I actually started liking it (totally out of my element), so thank _you_.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> After listen to the song a few times, I actually started liking it (totally out of my element), so thank _you_.


One of the best things about the forum is exposure to new artists. Never heard of Calvin Russel before. A quick YT search yielded some live performances including Crossroad.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Did you guys figure out what he's saying in bold? It was driving me nuts.


----------



## StevenL (Oct 12, 2017)

Corrected lyrics below! Anyone know the chord progression? I'm trying to figure it out!

it was hotter than hell in the old hotel motel 
no women and no swimming pool 
I couldn’t find a honey and damned it weren’t funny
to wake up along with a fool 
*Deep b'neath the shade, I *saw a pretty young maid she had a mop and a pail and a broom
she said you bad blues singer I‘m a bad news bringer and it’s time to untangle your room

Chorus:
yeah, her jeans were as tight as a stripe on a nine ball
lips, they were full as a big yellow moon
she makes all her bread by making a bed
while I’m busy just making a tune


hey the manager called and he says checkout is 11 and you’re 24 hours overdue
placed a star by your name and it don’t stand for fame
it means the sheriff will come callin’ on you
heard a knock at the door and my boots hit the floor
had my guitar and my grass in my hands
heard the shotgun crescendo as I crashed through the window
man, it sounded much louder than a marching brass band

Chorus

well, sold me song to a fat cat in nashville
his agent just me today and he said it’s number one you lucky son of a gun 
and you got riches coming your way
but I’m a low life with no wife 
just a no-show hobo
ever listening to the whistling freight train
and if I find me some riches I’ll be like the other sons a bitches 
taken all the pleasure and leavin nothin but pain

Chorus


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Wardo said:


> OK, thanks again.
> 
> Lottsa stuff on the Tidido site, never knew about it before.
> 
> Never heard of this Calvin Russell dude either till yesterday. Seems he cashed in his chips awhile back.


Cool tune. I've never heard of this guy either...will have to check out some other clips


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scottone said:


> Cool tune. I've never heard of this guy either...will have to check out some other clips


There's a lot of stuff out there including a full live concert on France somewhere with a full band and two really good lead players.

He had like 20 albums released in Yurp after getting no where here. He also worked as a plumber at the Old Quarter way back in the day because the shitters got plugged up with beer cans every night ...lol


----------



## StevenL (Oct 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> There's a lot of stuff out there including a full live concert on France somewhere with a full band and two really good lead players.
> 
> He had like 20 albums released in Yurp after getting no where here. He also worked as a plumber at the Old Quarter way back in the day because the shitters got plugged up with beer cans every night ...lol


My favorite performance I've seen is the one from the YouTube video titled 
*Sidetrack Productions presents Texas Songwriters (1983)*

Acoustic in his living room with Jubal Clark.

If anyone does know how to play this song on the guitar, I would really appreciate the chord progression.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't have a guitar with me right now but g,c,g,d might be something like that. I'll try it when I get home. 

Edit: I'm assuming you mean the strip on a nine ball song.


----------



## StevenL (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah Wardo, that's the song I'm inquiring about. Sounds like the D may be some kind of diminished chord on the acoustic performance from the video I mentioned. Would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This just a rough first pass from when I got home; didn't listen to it earlier at work but kinda remembered how it went. I listened to it second time now and noticed there's a G to G7 run down in there that I left out however this is close and you can fill in the blanks. I think the words might be a little different because I just cut and pasted from the the version quoted above. He also not exactly tuned 440 but near enough.



G C G D
the manager called and he says checkout is 11 and you’re 24 hours overdue
G C G
placed a star by your name and it don’t stand for fame
G D G
it means the sheriff will come callin’ on you
G C  G
heard a knock at the door and my boots hit the floor
G D
had my guitar and my grass in my hands
D G C G
heard the shotgun crescendo as I crashed through the window
G D G
it sounded much louder than a marching brass band


Chorus:
G C G
her jeans were as tight as a stripe on a nine ball
G D 
lips, they were full as a big yellow moon
G C G
she makes all her bread by making a bed
G D
while I’m busy just makin up tunes


Shit. When I post this it moves the chord symbols all together to the beginning of their row. But in the edit window they are are positioned over the words where the changes are at and where I placed them when I was doing it. Anyway if you start singing it the chord changes should go where they need to be.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tried posting it again and same thing happened.


----------



## StevenL (Oct 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Tried posting it again and same thing happened.


Thanks Wardo!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> This just a rough first pass from when I got home; didn't listen to it earlier at work but kinda remembered how it went. I listened to it second time now and noticed there's a G to G7 run down in there that I left out however this is close and you can fill in the blanks. I think the words might be a little different because I just cut and pasted from the the version quoted above. He also not exactly tuned 440 but near enough.
> 
> Shit. When I post this it moves the chord symbols all together to the beginning of their row. But in the edit window they are are positioned over the words where the changes are at and where I placed them when I was doing it. Anyway if you start singing it the chord changes should go where they need to be.


If I hit reply. They all line up properly. Took a snippet and posted the pic of Stripe On The Nine Ball


----------

